# Disposing of Herbicides



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have some partly unused bottles. Weed B Gone, Bayer Brush killer. Stuff that didn't touch any of our weeds from last year.

What to do with this?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

artinall said:


> Have some partly unused bottles. Weed B Gone, Bayer Brush killer. Stuff that didn't touch any of our weeds from last year.
> 
> What to do with this?


place in a box on the curb with a "FREE" sign.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> place in a box on the curb with a "FREE" sign.


 Like the idea. Although wondering why it might work for my neighbors on our isolated coul de sac when I had no luck with it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of places have a yearly free disposal where you can just turn them in. Contact your town/city and see what they have. They would know how / where to dispose of them in your area.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

hdavis said:


> A lot of places have a yearly free disposal where you can just turn them in. Contact your town/city and see what they have. They would know how / where to dispose of them in your area.


 Nearest one, about 30 mi... probably the safest. 

Wondering why both showed no killing whatsoever...placebo's don't work if they don't even know they're being treated!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

artinall said:


> Nearest one, about 30 mi... probably the safest.
> 
> Wondering why both showed no killing whatsoever...placebo's don't work if they don't even know they're being treated!


Not all weed killing is easy. Each formulation is targeted to particular weeds. From there, it's how and when it's applied. Most work best if the weeds are in an active growth phase and are watered a day or two before application, and then no water for a little while. Waxy leaves won't absorb much, so they may have to have the underside of the leaves sprayed.

Herbicides generally list the weeds they will kill somewhere in the directions, plus some but not all application tips.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Pour into shallow pan & set in the sun to evaporate the liquid then dispose of the solids with your regular trash


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

What specific plants are you trying to kill? & what chemicals are you using. Are you trying to kill one type plant without harming another?


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Dump it on a weedy gravel driveway somewhere.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> What specific plants are you trying to kill? & what chemicals are you using. Are you trying to kill one type plant without harming another?


 Lots of chickweed. Dandelion. clover, other.

Just put down 2 4d yesterday as you wisely suggested on this thread.
https://www.contractortalk.com/f7/newly-seeded-weed-infested-area-417391/

Need to do this without destroying the grass, which this _should_.



hdavis said:


> Herbicides generally list the weeds they will kill somewhere in the directions, plus some but not all application tips.


 Weed B Gon alone claims that it is guaranteed to "kills weeds to the root" and lists out dandelions, chickweed and 200 plus more. Though it was fall, now should be a better active time.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

artinall said:


> Lots of chickweed. Dandelion. clover, other.
> 
> Just put down 2 4d yesterday as you wisely suggested on this thread.
> https://www.contractortalk.com/f7/newly-seeded-weed-infested-area-417391/
> ...


Dont get impatient, it'll take a couple weeks for the 2 4d to show signs of killing.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

pinwheel said:


> Dont get impatient, it'll take a couple weeks for the 2 4d to show signs of killing.


 I've heard estimates of 10 days, to 3 to 4 weeks for it to begin to show.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

2 4d works well, I sprayed some stuff around my shop yesterday. Things are already beginning to wilt.

Sometimes you have to up the dosage a bit to get good results.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If it's allowed to be dumped into the ground and is considered safe why would it be any different at the dump in the normal trash?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Calidecks said:


> If it's allowed to be dumped into the ground and is considered safe why would it be any different at the dump in the normal trash?
> 
> 
> Mike.


 I've heard you should only treat your lawn twice per year with it. If that's an indicator.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> If it's allowed to be dumped into the ground and is considered safe why would it be any different at the dump in the normal trash?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Against the law here, it's classified as household hazardous waste.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Our transfer station takes household chemicals and paint for free. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

artinall said:


> I've heard you should only treat your lawn twice per year with it. If that's an indicator.




I do my lawn three times a year with it, the neighbors pay someone to treat their lawn, they get a treatment every 6 weeks

Since you are trying to get it controlled vs maintaining, I would treat again in 6 weeks, try to do it with rain forecast the next day to help speed up the results


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> Our transfer station takes household chemicals and paint for free.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Same here, but not in the trash.


----------

